# Ceiling or below floor



## waco_pilot (Nov 24, 2011)

M planing my dust collection system my shop is upstairs so I have the option of running my ductwork overhead or under the floor I have plenty of room either way also I'm worried about the length of the run its about 18ft from where I want the collector to the farthest tool is that to far or should I rearrange my setup .i have a 1.5hp craftsman DC I want to build a separator also any advice is much appreciated Paul


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Under the floor for sure. Much better use of space and more visually appealing


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

With a small collector, you are better off to keep lengths and fittings to a minimum. Every elbow, gate and length reduces effectiveness. It helps to design the layout of your machines to accommodate dust collection rather than the other way around. A number of machines have the dust port close to the floor, table saw, jointer, bandsaw and shapers, router tables, sanders aren't much higher. The inlet to your collector is also close to the floor. A number of these machines have a back so to speak and can go back to back without bothering use. A Y can connect two machines from one feed. My dust making machines are pretty much gathered in a circle around my collector. My duct runs are very short with no fittings other than gates. I used flexible duct. 

I've rearranged my shop numerous times over the years, so I'm glad I don't have a lot of ductwork running to far ends of the shop. I don't leave the collector running if I'm not using a machine. Noise of the collector isn't as loud as what I'm doing, it's a non issue. Since it's right there, I have a visual of when it's getting full. Overfilling ain't fun. I would suggest thinking simple and adaptable.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes,under floor would be my choice at first thought........

But,this is only If theres a wood floor.And yes,suspended concrete is do-able for us.BTDT....think engineered bridge work amongst other sophistacated concrete designs.The problem with concrete is theres no flexibilty(ha) runnin under fl systems.Just don't see anything in/on a wood fl system where changing duct location poses any real problems?

But it just gets more complicated/convoltued.......wood flr and "certain" equip,and work stations are a bloomin God-send.One of the on-going ergo problems in any shop is standing on concrete day in,week/year out.My next shop will probably be a combination of part wood,part concrete.

So,what about the equip thats on concrete?Wheres that DC system going vs wood flr under system?This is just one more reason in my pea brain why DC systems are a two prong affair.Will save some boring diatribe on which system(cyclone) works best with which equip.....A "split" system is what I'd be shooting for.

Alot of folks get too carried away with premeture shop layout,IMO.Not that theres anything wrong with planning....pencil lead and paper is a cheap commodity.But in the real world of shop design......its mighty hard to do the crystal ball thing WRT workload.And subsequently how flow through,WRT shop space is gonna evolve.And here it is with DC planning.The ability to fabricate or "roll your own" DC systems is an excercise that only has positive benny's,I don't care who you are.Oh,you might be in an industrial situation where we can get consulting eng. from one of the big DC co's.......but having the abilty to "in-house" effect these changes is where its at.

Work on shop flow....and work on flexibility of design.....then spend some time learning abou the mechanics involved with the duct systems.Best of luck,BW


----------



## waco_pilot (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to decide on lay out first so I don't have holes left in the floor if I change the lay out the lathe and sanding area are the farthest TS jointer band saw drill press are within 8ft of the collector is that to far I will eventually get a bigger DC is 1.5hp to small my wife bought it fer me for Christmas


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.kbduct.com/index.html

Dig around this site.I was looking at their automatic(air cyl)blast gates and thought of you.

Also,on their "solutions" page....theres a pre seperator that's just too cool.

Their "zipper" duct could possibly be of use to a lathe station?BW


----------

